# Beauceron



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.akc.org/judges/guides/beauceron/judging.cfm











I was nosing around the AKC site and came across this dog. Does anyone know more about them? I had never even heard of them before - what a neat looking breed. It looks like they have taken a GSD, Rottie and Doberman and mixed it all together. WoW.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I've seen pictures ... beautiful dogs! Always thought my Maxwell looked a little like one. When snooty neighborhood folks look down their nose at us for having a X, we say it's what he is















[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous dog!

Maxwell is cute too!

I have heard of them but never met one, would love to see what they can do!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Found this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr90jCkToP8&feature=related


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I've seen some work at our club. I like the looks of them. They seem to work more like Dobermans and Rotts than Shepherds or Mals though.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Beaucerons are amazing dogs. There are very few of them in the United States. I've had the pleasure of meeting one in person in Dahlonega (I'm pretty sure it could be the only one in Georgia!)

The most unique feature about them is their MULTIPLE dew claws on all four legs. This grand gal had 3-4 on each leg - so ODD. She looked like a cross among a Doberman, Rottweiler, and a German Shepherd. Her owner said that she was loyal and protective and LOVED to work. I think they bought her from a breeder quite a ways away from Georgia, but I don't remember who (this was 7+ years ago.) 

This website has a lot of great information on them, too:

http://www.usabeaucerons.com/before_you_buy.htm


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I've read a bit about them. They are gorgeous and come in Harlequin coloring to, basically a blue merle which is just drop dead gorgeous.

As far as energy and work ethic, what I've heard is Border Collie energy and need to work and be active with a Rottweiler-ish attitude.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Are thier ears naturally that pointy? Or are the first pic and the one from the link cropped ears? 

Great looking dog pointy ears or no! Very sturdy looking- does have the Dobie face.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think those ears are cropped.

I was at a show this year where a Beauc judge was judging. It drew a large class of Beuceron. They are impressive to look at! I have never seen one work personally. I do find them interesting.

I knew they were one of the breeds in the Catahoula Leopard Dog's history. My catahoula had double dews which I figured was a legacy from the Beaucs. At the show, I saw a harlequin and until then didn't realize the contribution to catahoula color.

These are beauc pups:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM29OjOIXAg

Love em!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=969091&page=47#Post969091

I like them too! 

Good idea, Shandril!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I wonder if there are working line breeders of these in the US? Any one run across such in their readings?

Wow, I just read that the distinction was not there in early history between the long and short coats in these dogs. The long coat became the Briard?! I have always been attracted to those Briards too!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I like Briards but I LOVE Bouvier. Someday ...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RubySlippersAre thier ears naturally that pointy? Or are the first pic and the one from the link cropped ears?


Cropped


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Beaucerons have naturally floppy ears









Good place to start to find out more: 
http://www.beauce.org/

Oh, and the dog pictured in the first post is Fr. Ch. Turbo De La Negresse from USA Beaucerons









Here is a picture of a harlequin-colored Beauceron:
http://www.pageweb.com/beauce/Avail.html

This kennel says to have "working Beaucerons:"
http://www.pawsnclaws.us/beauceindex.htm


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle
> 
> Here is a picture of a harlequin-colored Beauceron:
> http://www.pageweb.com/beauce/Avail.html
> ...


Wow! More dog than I want to take on, but, wow!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I'm in love with the harlequins.Nice lookers. I've only seen them in pics tho. Yet to see one in person.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Thanks so much for the links! 

Harlequin color beautiful!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The Beauceron is one of my dream breeds. I actually was considering getting one recently but I ended up going with a German Shepherd instead.
Someday I will get a harlequin Beauceron. Probably not until I can afford to import one, whenever that is...


Here's a photo of one:


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Beucerons also have a show/working line split. Most are showlines, there aren't a lot that are strong workers. I don't think any of the workingline dogs are harlequin.
In Europe, cropping of the ears is banned. IMO they just don't look the same without the cropped ears. Here is one...









I looked into getting one several years ago when I was living in Europe, but as rare as they are, I knew my chances of finding one that could work were slim to none. Plus I didn't want to have to deal with the cropped/intact ears issue, so I stuck with the GSD. I still like beaucerons a lot, and I get to see a couple working beaucerons herding on a weekly basis. They are impressive dogs. 

The breed is from the 1500's I think, they may look like rott/dobe mixes but are definitely their own breed! I think they may have been used to make the dobe but I'm not positive.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

They must be an old breed - it may have been used to contribute to early Dobie lines!

_
The Doberman Pinscher was developed in Germany throughout the 1860’s. *It is highly likely that the breed was created by crossing German Pinschers with the Beauceron, *the Rottweiler, the English Greyhound, and a variety of Greyhound and Pinscher breeds. The founder of this breed was a German tax collector by the name of Louis Dobermann. Mr. Dobermann’s goal was to create a watchdog that was capable of handling and adapting to a variety of unexpected situations. The Doberman Pinscher became instantly popular after its first showing in 1876._


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh wouldn't you know about the color!! Oh well, character trumps color every time. I figured there would be split lines. Won't be long and the lovely catahoula will go that way too.


I have to say that, like in the dobe and the dane, I prefer the cropped ear.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

This is an old breed... Powerful, working dogs. They take a very experienced handler. If I ever get one it will be from rescue though.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

In the United States, expect to pay about $1800 for a pet quality pup


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Not really... The very first kennel I looked at showed them at 500. And you can get any breed in rescue. there was just TWO Thai Ridgebacks in a shelter, the male is now in foster with a member on my other forum.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

The two kennels that had Beaucerons available to pet homes, performed health clearances, titled (I think one was actually a working kennel) had the pricing set between $1500 and $1800 for a pet quality Beauceron







I'm sure you can buy less expensive Beaucerons just like you can buy less expensive GSDs


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Or rescue a GSD/Dobie like I did & have the best imitation Beauceron ever! 









jk


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

There was a Beauceron on the MTROT (Michigan Tactical Rescue Operations Team) named Raven. My "mentor" at the time (when i was about 16) was on the team and I would demo with them (I would do the obedience portion with my dog that my "mentor" had bred) and Raven was AMAZING!! Every dog has their strengths and weaknesses but I would say her working ability, drive and focus to complete the job surpassed the rest of the dogs on the SAR team. I was always impressed with her, and she was 11 years old when I first met her. I could only imagine how sucessful she was during her prime years. 11 years old and was still going strong, though I do believe her handler was planning on retiring her within that year (definately wouldnt have been Raven's choice).


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I agree Max does a VERY good Beauceron imitation!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I see them all the time at shows.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Just a side note....I've noticed many US breeders have Beauceron Service Dogs or train Beaucerons as Service Dogs (mobility.)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleJust a side note....I've noticed many US breeders have Beauceron Service Dogs or train Beaucerons as Service Dogs (mobility.)


Really? Do you have any examples or links to them because that sounds very intriguing! (You can PM if you'd rather...) I never knew Beaucerons would make good service dogs.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I've met only a couple of them. They didn't impress me, I'm not sure why, is that they were not enough... nothing, just... fine dogs. Most probably showlines all of them.

And as far as looks... I'm against cropping ears, but I'm not fond of floppies either, so I'd stick with those breeds with natural ones.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

The president of our SAR team had one. She was a nice dog and I guess she did well. She was nearing retirement when I joined. She didn't do a lot for me though. I don't know why because I like Rotties and I like GSDs and Beaucerons sort of read as something in between the two. I have the same issue with the ears aesthetically. I like pointy ears but I don't like cropping.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

We discussed these a little on the Picardy thread. 

There's a Beauceron breeder near me in Ohio and I used to run into one at obedience trials. I thought he was a real sweet heart, but the woman told me he was more puppy than she could handle. 

Once you get them trained they are wonderful dogs. I was looking into one, but I don't want a dog that large. Couple size with their willful temperament and you have a recipie for disaster with a clueless owner.


----------

